# super glue



## klauspabst (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to cut some clay flowerpots in half and glue them on the back inside on the glass.
Is there something like superglue that works under water?can I use it without harming my fish?or is there anything else i can use to hang the clay pots on the glass.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I think you will need some sort of marine epoxy. Not sure if silicone would work. Are you planning on doing this with water in the tank. I would stay away from superglue.


----------



## klauspabst (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, water in the tank,or maybe if I do a water change,but than I would only get to about half of the aquarium. Does epoxy hold right away? Or do I have to secure it for some time?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You can use regular apoxy you just have to allow it to fully cure before it goes in the tank. Same with super glue. Silicone is another good way. My friend cuts flower plots in half and glues them to pieces of plexy glass to breed her BN.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Check this out. Cures underwater, there's lots of products like this

Two Little Fishies Aquastik


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

maybe you can silicone small sunction cups let it cure then put them in the tank


----------

